# Alternatives to Creatine



## usamarshal (Jan 1, 2008)

Just want to make this clear, I know creatine is safe, but I just can't take it anymore.  I can definitely tell I'm getting better reps and more weight at the gym, but I get really bad cramps and the runs.  I make sure to drink plenty of fluids before and after taking it, but its just not working out.  
 Didn't know if anyone out there knew of any alternatives to creatine that might work for me.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I am going to post this info cannot give product a  yet i have some on the way. This is just info i am not going to post any order links or who makes it because as far as i can tell none of the board sponsers sells it


Cordygen5 incorporates 100% organic, highly concentrated extracts of five strains & four species of cordyceps for maximum oxygen utilization, cellular energy, stamina and ATP production. Cordygen5's oxygen utilization enhancing effects have been touted by many users as a natural, legal and effective alternative to EPO. Cordygen5 is the strongest performance enhancing cordyceps product on the market and may provide up to 30% increases in ATP and up to 40% increases in oxygen utilization. Cordygen5 is perfect for anyone who wants to increase their ATP levels but doesn't want to consume creatine due to its common side effects.

Cordygen5 is also ideal for anyone who is a non responder to creatine products but still wants reap its benefits. The added bonus is the tremendous increase in oxygen utilization that Cordygen5 provides. Cordygen5 will allow all athletes, amateur or professional to break through their aerobic and anaerobic plateaus, maximizing strength and endurance. Whether you are a bodybuilder, powerlifter, martial artist, triathlete, cyclist, runner, swimmer, skier, snowboarder, hunter, climber, wrestler, golfer, tennis, football, basketball, hockey or baseball player, you'll maximize your performance with Cordygen5.


Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 3 time release capsules
Servings per Container: 30

    Amount Per Serving % Daily Value 
Cordygen5 
Proprietary Blend of Concentrated Extracts:
Cordyceps Sinensis Alohaensis Hybrid
Cordyceps Sininsis CS-4
Cordyceps Militaris
Cordyceps Sobolifera
Cordyceps Ophioglossoides 2250mg ** 

 * Percent Daily Values are based on a 2000 calorie diet.
** Percent Daily Values not established.

INGREDIENTS: [Microcrystalline cellulose, powdered cellulose vegetable gum, silicon dioxide vegetable gum, silicon dioxide, vegetable starch.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 1, 2008)

That answers my question too. Even though it was really a given.


----------



## usamarshal (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats cool...do you use this also?  Thanks again, Andrew


----------



## nni (Jan 2, 2008)

try different formats of creatine, cee, orotine etc. not all have the same reaction.

cordygen is not a replacement for creatine.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 2, 2008)

usamarshal said:


> Thats cool...do you use this also?  Thanks again, Andrew




No i have not tried it yet have some that is on route now but i am going to use it with CEE nni is right it is not a replacement but i have no opinion yet on the product


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 2, 2008)

It might just be a very high dose. How much are you taking?


----------



## usamarshal (Jan 2, 2008)

Just ordered some Ironmaglabs CEE...was reading that this stuff doesn't cause bloating, runs, etc... so I'm going to give it a go....just hope that this Ironmaglabs stuff is good quality...thanks again for everyones help, Andrew


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2008)

usamarshal said:


> Just want to make this clear, I know creatine is safe, but I just can't take it anymore.  I can definitely tell I'm getting better reps and more weight at the gym, but I get really bad cramps and the runs.  I make sure to drink plenty of fluids before and after taking it, but its just not working out.
> Didn't know if anyone out there knew of any alternatives to creatine that might work for me.  Thanks for any help.



I assume you're using mono? if so, try CEE.


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are using Creatine Monohydrate, this is often a side affect of the Monohyadrat.. As Prince said, You can try the Creatine Ethyl Esther or use a Kre-Alkalyn.. The Kre-alkalyn has a ph buffer and will make it non acidic.  Both are good choices and should not give you the side affects.  We do carry both products on our site.  The Kre-alkalyn is quite popular by Sci-Fit.

You can find the products here:
Sci-fit Krealkayln

Creatine Ethyl Esther(CEE)


----------

